# New to International Markets



## Bluchick (5 January 2012)

I am new onto the internationals sceen, and wanted to get an idea from anyone about Australia's traders interest in trading on O.S markets, also who the best provider is. Its all seeming a little expensive to me righ now.

thanks


----------



## bellenuit (5 January 2012)

*Re: New to Internationals*



Bluchick said:


> I am new onto the internationals sceen, and wanted to get an idea from anyone about Australia's traders interest in trading on O.S markets, also who the best provider is. Its all seeming a little expensive to me righ now.
> 
> thanks




It takes a bit of effort to set up, but once set up Interactive Brokers are excellent and cheap for trading overseas (and local) equities from the one account.


----------

